# Daft signs



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## bev (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Northerner,

I think the strangest sign I have seen recently is this one :




*KATE BUSH SINGS.............
*




Clearly this was an advertising error as it should have read 'Kate Bush screeches'.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Northerner,
> 
> I think the strangest sign I have seen recently is this one :
> 
> ...



I think you are beyond hope bev...


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 17, 2011)

These are funny Alan!


----------



## robert@fm (Jun 17, 2011)

I've seen some classic ones:






A bit drastic, surely?






A good thing it's secret...






The Welsh reads "I am not in the office at the moment.  Please send any work to be translated".

The requirement for signs in Wales to be in both English and Welsh has resulted in some bizarre ones; for example, on a school door the English read "Staff entrance" but the Welsh read "Enchant the wooden stick"!

In a similar vein,


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2011)

Love it! Have seen the Welsh sign before, I wonder how long it took the employees to spot the obvious mustake?


----------



## am64 (Jun 18, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Northerner,
> 
> I think the strangest sign I have seen recently is this one :
> 
> ...




hahhhaaa Bev  that made me giggle


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2011)

am64 said:


> hahhhaaa Bev  that made me giggle



Oh dear, not you as well!


----------



## am64 (Jun 18, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Oh dear, not you as well!



i quite like her 'Hounds of Love' fantastic.... it was just nice to see bev as always on form !! xxx ...


----------



## cazscot (Jun 18, 2011)

Brilliant signs cheered me up no end today


----------



## Caroline (Jun 20, 2011)

Somewhere in Kent there is a sign that reads Ham Sandwich


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 20, 2011)

From the department of the bleeding obvious....


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jun 20, 2011)

brightontez said:


> From the department of the bleeding obvious....



There's a good one on a packet of salted peanuts I had ..."Caution. May contain nuts".


----------



## robert@fm (Jun 20, 2011)

One daft one I've seen is on a pack of Sainsbury's tiramis?; "Do not turn upside down" -- on the _bottom_, so if you're reading the warning it's already too late.


----------



## David H (Jun 21, 2011)

*Senior's Reminder signs*






*Can Cows Read ??*






*Good Advice!*






*My niece would love this.*


----------



## David H (Jun 21, 2011)

*I want to go there*






*This makes sense*






*I like this one*






*I'll never look at Licorice Allsorts in the same way again*


----------



## David H (Jun 22, 2011)

*Am I missing something here ??*


----------

